# Possible to Use Headphone Jack as Line IN?



## McMick

The Galaxy Tab uses software to switch from speakers to headphones, so I'm guessing there must be a way to program the headphone jack to be the recording source instead of the mic. Is this possible? I figure it might be much the same kind of thing as the realtek hd audio on my PC, where each jack can be made to do different things (line out can become rear speakers or subwoofer output, etc.)


----------



## McMick

Well, answered my own question with some searching:

http://www.tested.com/news/news/522-androids-headphone-jack-is-versatile-yet-underused/

Turns out it might be possible. Also it might be possible to have *video out* through the headphone jack! I must find answers!!!


----------

